# InkSoft Blog Article Offers Tips on �Humanizing� Instagram



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*InkSoft Blog Article Offers Tips on ‘Humanizing’ Instagram*

A new blog article on InkSoft.com offers tips on how to add fresh appeal to your Instagram marketing while enhancing customer relationships with user-generated content. You’ll learn how using customers’ photos not only showcases your products and adds interest, but also makes your existing customers feel more connected to your business and helps promote trust among potential buyers. 

Beyond theory, the article explores practical topics from ways to obtain customer photos to steps for successfully sharing them. Find out how to spread the word about your photo ops with contests, hashtags and more. You’ll learn about permissions, reposting methods and crediting to ensure everyone’s satisfaction with the results and establish your Instagram page as a place to share and your business as a dynamic medium for customer communication.

The “How to Humanize Your Instagram with User-Generated Content” is part of InkSoft’s ongoing efforts to assist users in meeting business and marketing challenges. Check out the article at https://www.inksoft.com/humanize-instagram-user-generated-content/ and share your suggestions for future topics.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------



## Foxalive (Sep 8, 2021)

These days things happened to change. To catch the attention and add interest is by using more videos. It seems that creativity is still the main thing for engaging your audience. But it's more about dynamics now, by adding good music, making an eye-catching video, including some famous faces, and so on. Even stories have to be unique and creative, and they have to drop a sense of mystery. .


----------



## SebastienKrollem11 (11 mo ago)

Ok, Bro, thank you!


----------

